

Let's archive all of Google Reader - _wmd
http://exportreader.no-ip.org/

======
jholman
Isn't this a project for archive.org? Doesn't archive.org hopefully already
have all of this content?

~~~
_wmd
You'd hope someone is doing something about it, but it doesn't appear anyone
is. I'm pretty sure a large chunk of old feeds are about to disappear for
good.. the main problem is that even if archive.org were doing something about
it, there is no good proxy of RSS feed popularity: you need the subscription
lists to see what to mirror. So they'd be shooting blindfolded.

~~~
bbttkk
Why no source code?

